# Xbox 360 - Game recommendations



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Well, I was well and truly bitten by the bug, i've usually been a playstation man myself, but i can't/couldn't justify spending that much on a console.....

so offskies i went, PS2 in hand, to Game, trade in and got my xbox 360, with which i got a free copy of assasins creed.

I'm after recommendations now chaps for those 'must have' games....

I've already borrowed Gears of war, i've got forza motorsport on the way and i understand COD4 is a 'must have' at the moment, so those bases are covered.....

suggestions on a postcard please chaps :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

halo 3 is brilliant. project gotham racing 4 is pretty good (it on sale at play.com) bioshock is truly amazing, just dont play it alone in the dark. are you going on line with it? its a must IMO. sooooo much more fun.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Call of duty 4 is awesome


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

COD4 online is very good, just must get xbox live


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

oh and save some pennies for star wars-force unleashed. will be out in the summer hopefully and the hype is high. any game where you play darth vaders padawan and create galactical misery has to be good!


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

Online is a must, though i've heard Bioshock is ****! 

COD4, Forza2, GOW, Rainbow 6, all awesome!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope you got forza from Argos cause its on offer for £9.99


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

My favorite - Hitman: Blood Money


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Halo 3 is cack IMO, the kind of game that takes a whole clip of bullits to kill anything etc,,

anyway, COD4 is the best game to get, PGR4 is class and on thursday go and get Rainbow Six Vegas 2,, and LIVE is a must.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Halo 3 is cack IMO, the kind of game that takes a whole clip of bullits to kill anything etc,,


you're using the wrong weapons or not going for head shots.:thumb:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

panama said:


> you're using the wrong weapons or not going for head shots.:thumb:


Ok, put it this way, on COD4 on hardcore mode i can easily take out a whole team and if their are 2 or 3 chaps together i can kill them all before they know im there, on halo you dont have a chance against multiple opponants because you need so many bullits to kill someone, its way overhyped like its previous games.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

I've not bought forza :lol: i've borrowed it, beauty of my best mate and brother having 360's is being able to swap games around....

i've just bought COD4, i've wanted that for aaaages anyway, as well as getting a 12 month subscription to xbox live (gold) i've already been online last night on Gears of War, brought memories of my youth flooding back.

so i've got Forza to play, GOW, COD4 and i'm about to buy Frontline Fuels of war 

any more?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Ok, put it this way, on COD4 on hardcore mode i can easily take out a whole team and if their are 2 or 3 chaps together i can kill them all before they know im there, on halo you dont have a chance against multiple opponants because you need so many bullits to kill someone, its way overhyped like its previous games.


we'll have to agree to disagree cos i think halo is awesome. COD4 is better (online) i agree, but the brutes on halo wear armour, thats why you cant take them down as easily as normal guys.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

If you like cars you need to BUY Forza2! iv got two copies (one scratched and it wont let me race Silverstone) and its one of the best games iv played, 

Also Guitar Hero 3 is amezin!  

I want COD4 aswell


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> we'll have to agree to disagree cos i think halo is awesome. COD4 is better (online) i agree, but the brutes on halo wear armour, thats why you cant take them down as easily as normal guys.


:lol:

ladies, can we put the handbags away 

I personally, got bored with Halo, i've played both before and I've got to admit, it seemed to lack something for me


----------



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

Mass effect is a must if you like RPG with a FPS element to it its truly epic!
Oh and Bully is a great laugh....


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Andy GTa said:


> If you like cars you need to BUY Forza2! iv got two copies (one scratched and it wont let me race Silverstone) and its one of the best games iv played,
> 
> Also Guitar Hero 3 is amezin!
> 
> I want COD4 aswell


well, thanks to the heads up earlier RE argos selling it at £9.99 , i've just reserved a copy of Forza :thumb:


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Medal of honour... Airbourne :thumb: 
COD4:thumb: 
Ghost Recon 2 advanced warfighter:thumb: 


Halo 3 Overhyped crap IMO


----------



## cnkh (Mar 17, 2008)

Gears of war is still good if you havent played it, but COD4 is awesome


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Rainbow Six Vegas 2. Out tomorrow

End of marriages and social lives ahoy


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

eshrules said:


> :lol:
> 
> ladies, can we put the handbags away
> 
> I personally, got bored with Halo, i've played both before and I've got to admit, it seemed to lack something for me


:lol: no handbags being drawn here, each to their own not everyones gonna agree on what makes a good game. personally i dont see how being able to take town a team of enemies easily, on the games hardest setting, is a good thing. but as i say, everyone loves differnt things.


----------



## Bananas (Mar 16, 2008)

Loving Guitar Hero III, - getting a bit bored of the track list so going to purchase GH II, as the list is supposed to be better 

COD4 is also brilliant 

I got Mass Effect free when i brought mine, havent played it much as yet, but it does look very polished. It's a role playing game, my girlfriend said she'll probably enjoy that one


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

King Eric said:


> Rainbow Six Vegas 2. Out tomorrow
> 
> End of marriages and social lives ahoy


Playing it now mate its real cack compared to COD4!


----------



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

I actually really enjoyed Kameo elements of power....was good fun to play and it looks great too


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Call Of Duty 4 is amazing


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

gears of war is a MUST

Assasins Creed is also very very good.


----------



## DaveyVXT (Jul 30, 2007)

COD4 is Awsome, Forza Motorsport 2 is fan-bloody tastic!!! PGR4 is good but not brilliant, Burnout Paradise is good fun. Need for speed pro street is also good!!

Rainbow six vagas 2??? i must get that tomorrow


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

im not a big fan of Pro Street, ok the drag racing is brilliant but the rest is shocking, you cant really tell what car has the edge when it comes to buying (unlike previous titles) and racing round a circuit on that is SHOCKING compared to Forza.....i rarely play that game :driver:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you couldnt jusstify the extra cost of a ps3?


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

bioshock :thumb:


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Pro evo and Forza 2. Forza 2 is great, unlike gran turismo you can drive most supercars and the gameplay is just crisp and fun, pro evo is great with mates.

I dont like gun games and all that but Call of duty is pretty cool, again great against your mates!


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Fight Night Round 3
Assassins Creed
Gears Of War.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Gears
Assassin's Creed
Halo 3
Call of Duty 4 (superb)
Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## Eightball (Nov 21, 2005)

ukimportz said:


> bioshock :thumb:


Absolutely seconded. Without doubt one of the best games I have ever played.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

COD 4
PES2008
NHL 08
Forza 2
PGR 4 

And another vote for GH3 - Lets Rock!!!!!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

we have 3 xbox 360's in my house (dnt ask why lol)

so with having 3, we've got loads of games between me and my wee brother:

COD4 - best game ive played i think
pro evo 2008
Forza 2
Project Gotham 4
Gears of War
Halo 3 (graphics are out of this world with a decent TV and an HDMI cable)


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i enjoyed stranglehold
kane and lynch
army of two

mx vs atv good for a grin

find what you enjoy and have fun dude


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

TANNERS said:


> i enjoyed stranglehold
> kane and lynch
> army of two
> 
> ...


Kane and Lynch was terrible I traded it in for Ace Combat 6 which is a decent arcade flight sim if you like that sort of thing


----------

